# calories per day?



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 6, 2006)

how many calories per day should a 15-year-old eat? i'm over growth spurts and everything like that, so should i be eating as much as an adult would...or less...or more? my mom has said i should eat about 1800 calories a day, but somehow that doesn't seem right. i've been counting, and i only eat about 500 or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in addition to that, i walk several miles per night (anywhere from about 3-7)

so is 1800 about right? if so i need to start gorging myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: because i know i'll get this question, i'm 5'8 and about 120 lb


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 6, 2006)

sweetie, minimum I think you are supposed to have something like 1200.
500 c is NOT enough...but are you sure that's all you're getting? :/


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_sweetie, minimum I think you are supposed to have something like 1200.
500 c is NOT enough...but are you sure that's all you're getting? :/_

 

yep ;/ i've always wanted to lose weight and now i think i'm going in a downward spiral. oh man, i didn't mean for this to turn into a thread of me complaining, eeek sorry. and im sure...i write down everything i eat and make sure i'm writing down the right serving and everything.

1200... okay got it. that's what i'll aim for tomorrow.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 6, 2006)

As long as you eat healthily, there's a LOT to eat for 1200C


----------



## Tyester (Aug 6, 2006)

Try to push it to at least 1500 to 2000, even for a girl, growing young adults need proper nutrition.

As long as its not fast food, sweets or any other junk. Vitamen-enriched, fiberous, wholesome and lean food, and always be sure to drink plenty of water.


----------



## Lolita (Aug 6, 2006)

Honestly, I'm pretty sure you could'nt function at 500 calories a day, let alone walk several miles a night; youre probably not counting very accuratley. What is your source for your calorie counts? 

Also, while you may not be growing upwards anymore, your body is still maturing and changing (which requires energy). You really dont want to starve your body of needed energy right now, or ever.

Theres no real answer for your question unfortunatley, every individual is different. Calorie intake depends on, among other things, your metabolism rate and your activity level. If you are quite active, you need to eat more than somebody who isnt. It seems that the general opinion is that a person should never go below 1200, but even a number like 1800 or higher is fine if you are active.

My suggestion for you is to keep a food journal and write EVERYTHING that goes into your mouth into it. Find a good calorie database (calorieking.com, nutritiondata.com, sparkpeople.com) and make tallying up your numbers a daily ritual. Dont start out with a strict calorie total that you must stay under (like say 1200)... spend a few days/weeks finding a the number of calories your body seems to function well on (meaning, you have the energy to work out, but you arent gaining weight). Once you find a number that works well for you, you can tweak it a little bit to create a calorie deficit (burning more cals than you eat). But again, dont go too low.

Spend those weeks focusing on eating healthier nutrient rich foods as well... the good part of counting calories is that you start to avoid eating crappy foods that are high in calories but dont fill you up and have little nutritional value (such as starbucks, ice cream, etc)...

Lastly (and most importantly), I think you should concider why you want to lose weight, and if you really need to. Also, what are some alternatives you can do to lose weight aside from strictly cutting calories/dieting? Maybe working out more, or changing any unhealthy eating habits will be a better choice than restrictive eating?


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_Honestly, I'm pretty sure you could'nt function at 500 calories a day, let alone walk several miles a night; youre probably not counting very accuratley. What is your source for your calorie counts? 

Also, while you may not be growing upwards anymore, your body is still maturing and changing (which requires energy). You really dont want to starve your body of needed energy right now, or ever.

Theres no real answer for your question unfortunatley, every individual is different. Calorie intake depends on, among other things, your metabolism rate and your activity level. If you are quite active, you need to eat more than somebody who isnt. It seems that the general opinion is that a person should never go below 1200, but even a number like 1800 or higher is fine if you are active.

My suggestion for you is to keep a food journal and write EVERYTHING that goes into your mouth into it. Find a good calorie database (calorieking.com, nutritiondata.com, sparkpeople.com) and make tallying up your numbers a daily ritual. Dont start out with a strict calorie total that you must stay under (like say 1200)... spend a few days/weeks finding a the number of calories your body seems to function well on (meaning, you have the energy to work out, but you arent gaining weight). Once you find a number that works well for you, you can tweak it a little bit to create a calorie deficit (burning more cals than you eat). But again, dont go too low.

Spend those weeks focusing on eating healthier nutrient rich foods as well... the good part of counting calories is that you start to avoid eating crappy foods that are high in calories but dont fill you up and have little nutritional value (such as starbucks, ice cream, etc)...

Lastly (and most importantly), I think you should concider why you want to lose weight, and if you really need to. Also, what are some alternatives you can do to lose weight aside from strictly cutting calories/dieting? Maybe working out more, or changing any unhealthy eating habits will be a better choice than restrictive eating?_

 
that sounds like a good plan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thankyou. i've been keeping a journal for the past few days... just in a cheap small spiralbound notebook. i'm positive i'm counting accurately though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 some days its about 5-600, and today it was 835, and i walked three miles. yesteday it was 615 and i walked 6 miles. so it varies...500 was probably a bit of an underestimate now that i think about it. 

hopefully ill find a number that works for me. once i find it though, i'll probably be changing again :roll:


----------



## VeganChick (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh, hun. You have an eating disorder and you probably didn't even know it. You're just barely underweight, which means that you're still in a fairly healthy range, but you certainly don't need to lose any more weight. Don't try to pressure yourself to have as low a weight as shorter girls because it will honestly never work. I'm 5'2", and at 100 lbs I'd have the same BMI as you. So don't get yourself down if you can't seem to get down to those double digits. You'll just make yourself very very sick.
I know it may seem hard, but try to get your calories up. You have a ways to go, but if you try to eat higher calorie foods, it will get easier after a while. Your body, at your weight/height/age and moderate activity leve, needs about 2200 calories. But don't try to get up to that number in a matter of days. Try to add foods you like that are higher in calories, like nuts and meat and dairy. Look at what you're eating daily and what you enjoy eating, and find high calories versions of these foods. Treat yourself to snacks you like if that will help you get to a healthy number. Your body is starved for calories and your metabolism is probably shot if you've been doing this for a while. So if you suddenly overload your calories, you'll gain weight. In fact, you might gain some weight anyway. But don't panic and starve yourself or exercise more. Your body can handle some weight gain, since you are underweight.
And honestly, if you're trying your hardest and you still can't seem to get into the 1000's or higher, then feel free to 'splurge' a bit and get yourself something unhealthy. Like fast food or ice cream, starbucks, candy. Anything that will add calories and tastes good to you. The way you're exercising, you can afford to eat a few unhealthy things...
Oh, and if the calorie amount I gave seems way too high, that's because of your age. As we age, our metabolism gets slower, so the younger you are, the higher your metabolism is. Plus, at 15, you're still growing, even if you haven't had another growth spurt.
If you need any more help or just want some advice, feel free to PM or email me (I can get on IM too, but email me to do so, since I'm never on anymore...) ED's are my specialty, I know more about them than I do anything else in psychology. So feel free to ask me any questions you might have. If I don't have an answer, I can always make something up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just kidding, I'll do research instead...)
Anyway, good luck and try to get your calories up! I know it's hard, but your body will thank you in the long run.


----------



## VeganChick (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_Honestly, I'm pretty sure you could'nt function at 500 calories a day, let alone walk several miles a night; youre probably not counting very accuratley. What is your source for your calorie counts?_

 
And yes, she could very well be functioning they way she's been. Trust me, I know girls who eat much less and exercise much more. But they're also very very very sick.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeganChick* 
_And yes, she could very well be functioning they way she's been. Trust me, I know girls who eat much less and exercise much more. But they're also very very very sick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is very true.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 6, 2006)

The US guideline for a female aged 15 - 18 years old, 120 pounds in weight 5'4" tall is 2200 calories per day.  This figure is taken from US government sources and can be found summarized here

There's a really great calculator which allows you to enter all your parameters and it then tells you how many calories you need to eat in order to lose, maintain or gain weight.  It's at http://www.hpathy.com/healthtools/calories-need.asp

Feeding your details into it, the daily intake it recommends for staying at your current weight is 2197 calories so that agrees with the government figure of 2200.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 6, 2006)

there is absolutely NO WAY anyone needs 2200 calories a day unless that individual is extremely active.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 6, 2006)

I am not going to try to recap everything that has been said in these responses, but I would like to note the following:

- You must be eating more than 500 calories a day. You would be in the hospital and not be able to exercise. 3 - 7 miles walking is not something a 15 year could do on a 500 cal/day diet. I agree that you may have a skewed idea of how many cals you are actually consuming.

- Do not "try" to get your calories up by consuming crap food. Do I really need to explain why this is a bad idea?

- 5'8" and 120lbs is a fine weight for your age, perfect and healthy.

- If you are seriously restricting your calories, don't play that game. I spend a lot of my studies focusing on eating disorders and you really need to believe that this is not a road you want to travel. Talk to someone if you need to.

- You said you are not growing and this is not true. Just because you might not grow vertically anymore does not mean you aren't growing. A 15 year old child still has actively growing bone tissue, which will continue to seal (your bones are in a stage of "sealing" right now) until you are in your early 20s. Restricting diet and nutrition are a great way to engage early-onset osteoporosis. I have seen an 18 year old with 76 year old bones. Not fun. 

- I have a feeling you may have friends who have eating disorders as well. It becomes a competition. It's not funny, and it's not cool. If this is true, you need to find new friends. Friends who are not trying to kill you and themselves.

I strongly encourage you to see a registered dietician. 1200 calories a day is the bare minimum that anyone should eat. 1600 is the bare minimum you should be eating as a child.

I also strongly encourage you to see your physician and a possibly seek a counsellor, if you feel the need. Be honest with yourself about this decision. 

Think about this seriously. This is your life. Don't think for a minute that this will not affect you in a very negative way for the rest of your life if you continue to disrespect your body.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_there is absolutely NO WAY anyone needs 2200 calories a day unless that individual is extremely active._

 
While 2200 is on the higher end (and a quota for a nation that has an obesity epidemic), most children do fall in or around this range.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Indeed most children do, and most children are fat.


At least, in this nation.


That said, if the activity level calls for it, absolutely, (and if she's walking 3 to 7 miles a day, I can somewhat see it) but if the activity level (and most children's activity level doesn't call for it) is what the average child's activity level is there is NO reason for 2200 calories to be consumed daily.


----------



## kcrae (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Indeed most children do, and most children are fat.


At least, in this nation.


That said, if the activity level calls for it, absolutely, (and if she's walking 3 to 7 miles a day, I can somewhat see it) but if the activity level (and most children's activity level doesn't call for it) is what the average child's activity level is there is NO reason for 2200 calories to be consumed daily._

 
2200 for her is actually pretty close to right on-- please remember that she is SEVERELY undereating, thus depressing her metabolic rate, which is all to often the cause of weight gain as well.  That said, a gradual increase in calories each week would be best to "reset" her metabolism and properly reintroduce healthy foods at a realistic weight. Most people don't go from a crappy diet to proper nutrition overnight.  Overeating is misconstrued-- our hormones play an EXTREMELY huge role in weight gain and loss-- proper eating manipulates such hormones to our advantage or disadvantage.  One can gain fat by eating 1200 calories if the thyroid has become suppressed due to undereating-- on the same note, 1200 calories of INSULIN spiking foods will cause this hormone to store fat-- RATHER than mobilize it.  

I eat at least 2000 calories, but maintain 15% body fat.............   my body is constantly being fed, thus keeping my metabolism high. 

Unfortunately, we have a misconception that weight loss is simply calories in and calories out.  If only it were that easy---  but it is not. 
A calorie is also not a calorie, macronutrients have different thermal effects on the body-- or in the case of sugar, a fat storing insuligenic effect.  

I apologize for the rant, but by no means, should this girl be discouraged from eating 2000 calories.


----------



## Uchina (Sep 8, 2006)

Sweetie, you're clearly suffering.  Deep down you know you have a problem, but something inside of you is denying it.  Reading your other posts in this section, there's no doubt in my mind that you suffer from either ednos or anorexia nervousa.  I beg you, speak to your doctor, a mentor, ANYONE before it gets worse.  And trust me, it will.  The farther you go down this path, the harder it is to get back to health.  

I know people are telling you to eat a certain amount of calories, but f-ck that- don't even think about calories.  In fact, don't read dieting material.  (Focus on makeup insted).  

www.something-fishy.org <--this website is a great resource.  It should speak volumes to you.

You're in my thoughts <3<3<3 please take care of yourself.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:

  I eat at least 2000 calories, but maintain 15% body fat............. my body is constantly being fed, thus keeping my metabolism high.   
 
 and what is your activity level compared to the average person?  I'm going to add that 15% bf for a female is on the lower end of the range of healthy, if not considered unhealthy, regardless of amount of exercise or calories taken in.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 12, 2006)

:duel:


----------



## aeni (Sep 24, 2006)

the human body is an enigma, especially when it comes to dieting and different bodies.

when i took my nutrition class frosh year of college and did the math, i learned that i needed to eat 1300 calories or so a day to maintain my 5'6" 127 girlish figure.

2000 is just the recommended amount without knowing you on the whole.

you could be under stress and eating less overall or you're guessing when you eat.  to not be considered anorexic or bulemic, you need to eat a minimum of 1000 a day - at least that's what my nutritionist told me when i was.


----------



## Blood_Roses (Oct 3, 2006)

I would recommend having a bit more per day.  You can actually get sick if you jump from 500 to normal eating in one day because your system is used to tiny amounts of food.  Your stomach has shrunk, etc.
 I would say eat a bit more (200, 300 cals for example) everyday until you are eating enough.  This can be in snacks like nuts and cheese are calorically dense...so a small amount can add 200 cals.  Get some olive oil and put it over some salads, have some whipped cream with berries or in your coffee.  Small changes like these will help.  And I think for someone not used to more food, definitely smaller meals throughout the day rather than 3 large meals which may be harder to stomach.

Also, the minimum amount of 1200 is for one's basal metabolic rate...by definition that is what you need just for your heart and brain, basically resting body function to take place.  If you are active at all, it of course would be much higher.


----------

